# Ways to make $1,000??



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I need a way to make $1,000 relatively fast, I want something that someone is selling but I dont want someone else to pick it up before me because it is a rare item.

Obviously I will not do anything illegal so please keep silly answers to yourself. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Depends on what the rare item is


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nothing illegal? There goes my first idea. 

Ebay and craigslist are your friend, sell some stuff. Or, get them to put it up on ebay as a Buy It Now, and buy it with Bill Me Later. You'll have six months to pay.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Maybe you can pay them to hold it for you until you have the money to buy it.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Depends on what you think of as illegal... Bank robbery? Lol just kidding don't do that.

I'd say sell off your stuff on Craigslist or go get a tittle loan on your car. My brother just got one on his truck for $4500 but if you miss a payment say goodbye to your vehicle.


Now what is the rare item your buying?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Legal ways usually involve your labor. Get a job building a deck or something, but it will take a few weeks to get paid even if you start immediately. Best paying PT gig I know of is bartending, but you often need a certificate.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It also dePends on what area your in. What's legal in Wisconsin may not be legal in other states. For an example 

My brother who lives in Colorado grows marijuana and legally sells it to marijuana dispensaries as medication.

Now if I tried that here in Wisconsin I'd end up in jail, but back onto my point he does make good money sitting on his *** 

Also note that drugs are bad for you and you shouldn't do anything you don't have a prescription for.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...i need a couple of grand myself so i can get caught up with all my utility bills and such..
have been trying to sell a few of my knives but have only gotten a couple of people interested..and of course the idiot that said they were only worth 10 bucks apiece....
not easy coming up with a big chunk of change like that...
if you had a pressure washer you could get $100 or so for decks and even more for doing driveways...you could make 200-500 a day doing that...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

What knifes are you selling John? I just sold my friend my pocket knife and may need a new one to carry


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Sell sell sell. Thats generally the only way to make cash fast. Will your job give you an advance? I have done this to have my truck worked on. My employer took it out of my checks in small increments out of each check. Now depending on the item you are trying to purchase that might have an impact on your bosses willingness to do this.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

here are some pics of some that are for sale cory.









































































here is a ladies pin..hand scrimshawed by sandra brady..in color on mastadon ivory set in sterling silver..great gift for your lady....









if anybody has any questions feel free to ask..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I used to have a huge collection of mini knifes when I was younger, how much do you want for the miniature?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are several of the miniatures...prices range from$75.00-$150.00..
the one that is a necklace is pretty rare..limited edition made by spyderco of colorado is $125.00...closed it is only about 1" long ; but the blade is very sharp..it is a miniature of the mariner model..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It looks real nice, once my work starts picking back up maybe I'll grab one from you. What's the chain made out of?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

to be honest ; i really don't know....either silver or stainless steel....


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

I get $1,000 a gram for rattlesnake venom. But to get the permits to milk wild snakes, and to get hooked up with a pharmaceutical company took me 2 years. 

The price of silver is high, I have a large coin collection, and a lot of my coins were silver, but not worth much in monetary value. I made close to 1k with a handful of sterling silver coins.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I've come to the harsh conclusion that there is no easy way to make $1,000 fast  lol


So I will just start saving haha.



The rare item.... well its just a car thing


----------

